# Not really fursonas, but Sonic OCs



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't partake in the costume portion of the furry community, so what I have may not necessarily be called fursonas, but I couldn't find any other section that was better suited for this. I have a list of Sonic-based fan characters, which anyone may use in their works so long as they check in with me first and, of course, credit me with their creation.

Note: Since I'm not a very artistically talented individual, I've made each of their images in the Furry Dollmaker games, with one of them being a request from another.


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: Slasher

Age: 19

Personality: Similar to Sonic. Kind-hearted, nice, loves competition, always willing to help, puts others before himself, VERY optimistic, slightly cocky but somewhat modest at times

Pros: Impressive swordsman skills, speed that rivals that of both Sonic and Shadow, lightning fast reflexes, skilled at hand to hand combat, can act as an emerald radar (to an extent), great in both a crisis and improvisation, anger raises all his stats, and has 2 special forms: Rage and Super. Rage is activated once he is extremely angry and Super when 7 or more (can be a mix of Chaos Emeralds, Super Emeralds, and/or Sol-Emeralds) emeralds are close enough for him to feel their power (more emeralds=more power).

Cons: A terrible shot, easily vulnerable in ranged combat, terrible with mechanics, often rushes into problems without thinking, and once angered it not only clouds his judgement, but it may take quite a while for him to calm down again.

Weapons: indestructible standard katana

History: About the time he turned 18, he returned home from a fencing match only to find both of his parents dead, and the silhouette of who he believed to be the murderer leaping out of the window. After Slasher caught up to the mystery man, he was attacked without warning nor reason and forced to keep his distance due to the silhouette's excellence at both ranged and hand to hand combat. After fighting for what felt like hours, the mystery man prepared a bomb with enough power to blow away the entire town, too heavy to budge, and a timer with just enough time for Slasher to evacuate the town. After warning the town and helping them to escape, Slasher ran back to get his parent's corpses so that he may give them a proper burial, only to find that the mystery man had gotten them for an unknown reason. Slasher decided to try to get them back but was stopped by another, this time female, silhouette who kept him busy just long enough to ensure that he would not be able to get out of the blast range. Months later, he awoke in a rugged shack, empty except for himself and the straw bed that he lay on, with no memory other than that one night. After living in the shack for weeks, he realized that no one was returning. Since then, he has had two goals in life, to find and kill those who destroyed his home and killed his parents, and to discover who had taken him to that shack and why they abandoned him.

Theme: Knight Of The Wind (Main theme for Sonic And The Black Knight)


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: Speedy

Family: Slasher

Age: 21

Personality: Calm, laid back, party animal, skilled with women, difficult to anger.

Pros: Capable of moving just as fast as Sonic, able to talk his way out of many situations, extremely accurate with long-range combat, skilled with puzzles, good with explosives.

Cons: Panics in a crisis, terrible at improvisation

Weapons: Sniper rifle, twin rapid-fire pistols, submachine gun, double barrel shotgun, throwing knives, grenades, skilled with mechanics.

History: A fairly ordinary hedgehog, Speedy's life was pretty uneventful. After he moved out at age sixteen, he started spending nearly every night trying to pick up women until he met up with Slasher once again and heard about what had happened to their parents and their home town.


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: Axel

Age: 18

Species: Cat

Personality: Short-tempered, ruthless, merciless, unforgiving, always puts his kingdom first, loves a challenge.

Likes: Combat (Think Kenpachi from Bleach), women, booze, has a secret crush on Blaze.

Dislikes: Being disrespected, "mushy" scenes & romance, anyone who holds back when fighting him, Silver & Sonic (I hope I don't need to explain why.)

History: Despite being a strict king of a kingdom not far from Blaze's, Axel was always willing to help those in need. One day, while looking for someone to fight or help, he came across Blaze fighting Eggman Nega and was smitten with love at first sight. After helping her, he left before she could thank him, being too nervous to talk to her about it. Not long after hearing that Blaze had gone across dimensions in search of the Sol-Emeralds, Axel had all of his scientists focus on building an inter-dimensional travel device so that he could go after her and help. Not much else is known of his past, as he was born to a peasant woman due to an act of adultery and was only discovered to be the next descendant to the throne when the current king had perished.

Abilities: Skilled swordsman, capable of controlling blood, gets stronger as he takes damage.


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: Lucky

Age: 20

Species: Cat

Personality: Keeps to himself, always willing to help those who will let him.

Likes: Being treated like a regular person, helping others, getting revenge on those who try to avoid him.

Dislikes: People freaking out over the fact that he's a black cat, selfish people.

History: An outcast at birth, his parents put him up for adoption as soon as they saw the color of his fur. Lucky spent his entire life on the outskirts of society, barely surviving, as he could never get a job due to overly superstitious people. Eventually, he came across a special program for impoverished civilians that allowed them a second chance at life, starting with free passage through any college that would accept them. Using this, Lucky applied to every medical school he knew of, wanting to show people that he can help, even though he's a black cat.

Abilities: Skilled street fighter, capable of causing bad luck to someone at will.


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: unknown (goes by hacker name Haxxor.)

Age: 20

Species: Cybat

Personality: Typically keeps to himself, prefers computers to social interaction, holds a grudge over Speedy for stealing the love of his life.

History: Despite having a pervy mad scientist for a father, Haxxor had a fairly normal life growing up, spending the majority of his free time working with computers. After many years of loneliness, Haxxor found a dating site specifically for computer nerds. After roughly a year of dating, Haxxor decided to propose to his current girlfriend only to have Speedy sweep her off her feet moments before he could. Without his beloved, Haxxor tried to drink his sorrows away, eventually leading to a house fire caused by his drunken stupor. By the time the fire was doused , roughly half his body had 4th, 5th, and 6th degree burns. Hearing of his son's accident, Haxxor's father snuck him out of the hospital and into his lab where he then proceeded to swap the body parts which had taken the most damage with a cybernetic replica, his manhood included.

Likes: Computers, robotics, technology

Dislikes: Speedy, non-electronic things.

Abilities/attachments: Machine guns, flame throwers, missiles, shotguns, grenades, lasers, flight, super speed (thanks to jets on his feet), can transfer his mind into most electronics, master hacker.

(Credit for Haxxor's design goes to DoriGreen. Thanks a ton!)


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: Jenny

Age: 20

Personality: Sweet, kind, smart, tech nerd, gamer, and sultry at times, despite this, she isn't thought of as a slut, but more as a tease.

Pros: well informed on countless subjects, many psychic abilities (mind control, telekinesis, occasional future sight...)

Cons: Very weak, often misunderstands her visions, too trusting, gets dumber the more she uses her psychic abilities (Temporary; The more powerful the psychic ability, the more it affects her mind; Psychic Sword is time based)

Weapons/combat moves: Psychic sword (Creates a physical sword for her to use; Power is based on her mental strength; Grows weaker over time), Psychic Gun (Shoots out a concentrated blast of psychic energy in the form of a bullet, much like Yu Yu Hakusho's Spirit Gun), PsyBlade (Shoots out a line of psychic energy to cut through things. Much weaker than Psychic Sword or Psychic gun.), Psychic Blast (Very similar to Chaos Blast), mind wipe (foe has to be fairly stupid.), Psychic Shield (Creates a physical shield for her to use; Size, shape, and durability depend on both her intelligence and her decision.), Psybarrier (Just like Psychic Shield except it completely surrounds her and will only stay if she remains focused on it.)

History: A late bloomer, Jenny went through a living hell in middle school and the majority of her high school years, as she was considered by nearly everyone to be the ugliest girl around. Because of this, every day after school she would go to the library and read every book she could get her hands on, or research random things online, trying to take her mind off of how poorly everyone treated her.As time went on, her incredibly intelligent mind developed psychic abilities before realizing how far behind she was physically compared to other girls her age. This caused her mind to tell her body to begin puberty, and to develop into a sexy woman like world famous models.

(I know the last part of her history doesn't really make much sense, but just go with it. She has her psychic abilities by this point, so she should be able to use that to control how her body develops.)


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: Samantha

Age: 23

Personality: rebellious, hardcore, sultry, manipulative, nymphomaniac, kinky

Pros: Street smart, master at street fighting, can seduce most men to get out of trouble

Cons: often sidetracked by sex, thinks sex can solve almost any issue, can be manipulated with sex

weapons: anything within reach.

History: an innocent girl growing up, Samantha always did what she was told to until she hit her rebellious phase at 16. Angry at her parents, she began dating a dangerous biker to get back at them.
After getting her just drunk enough, the biker took Samantha's virginity and showed her the pleasures of sex, getting her addicted. Because he was unable to satisfy her, Samantha left the biker, stealing his bike and his money as she did so. 
Shortly afterward, the police began chasing her. Her heart still racing from stealing the bike, she ran, getting addicted to the rush of breaking the law as well. After riding for several hours, she managed to lose the police.
Knowing she'd be caught and arrested if she went back, she decided to stay where she was and start life over.

(Since you can't adjust bust size in Female Furry Dollmaker, her actual breast size is 30C)


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: Penny the Possum

Sex: female

Age: 19

Pros: capable of making herself or someone else appear dead (No heartbeat, no life force, etc...), skilled swordswoman, decent marksman, can talk to the dead (must have something that belonged to the person), can see and speak with ghosts, others can use her to see ghosts and talk with the dead, master of dark magic, slightly above average intelligence.

Cons: needs life energy to use most of her spells (she can store what she collects for later use (no time limit.)), prefers to be alone, weak against light magic, somewhat slow, her spells take time based on its complexity (more powerful = more complex = takes longer), amount of energy used depends on spell power, terrible with electronics & mechanics.

Bio: Orphaned at age 6 thanks to a house fire caused by a mystery arsonist, Penny grew up in the wild with a deep hatred of others. One day when she was 10, she found two mysterious books with an ancient language on the cover laid side by side in a forest clearing, one black, the other white. Overcome with curiosity, Penny walked over to the black book and picked it up to look at it. Suddenly the white book vanished and her mind was flooded with dark and standard knowledge, as well as horrifying images. She then tried opening the book only to find it sealed. Afterward, Penny looked at the cover only to see the ancient text transform before her eyes, telling her not only what the book was, but how to open it as well. After reciting the spell on the book's cover, it opened with no struggle. As she looked inside the book, she would occasionally mumble a spell to herself, casting the spell accidentally and helping her figure out what kind of book she had found.

Weapons: demonic broadaxe, demonic katana, demonic shortsword, demonic longsword (all four must be summoned with a spell, steals the life energy of whatever it cuts), spellbook.

(Breast size: 10 B)


----------



## Slasher333 (Mar 7, 2016)

Name: Tsunami

Sex: Male

Age: 20

Personality: Shy when meeting new people, cocky when fighting, usually very lazy

Pros: Aquakinetic (can also form ice from thin air and quickly evaporate water into vapor), skilled thief, moderately skilled swordsman, fairly accurate, very athletic, great swimmer

Weapon: The Aqua-Blade (appears to be a standard sword, but is covered with a layer of water moving fast enough to cut through solid steel with ease.)

Cons: Can't stand heat, struggles to use electronics, not very fast on foot

Bio: Born into a very poor family living in an abandoned warehouse, Tsunami's mother and father stole their food every day, never being able to steal more than one day's worth of food due to their inability to preserve it. On his tenth birthday, his mother ran into their home, clearly panicked and told him to hide, wanting him to prove that anyone could rise to the top. Moments after he hid the police burst in with his father in handcuffs and arrested his mother, taking them both away. Tears in his eyes, he began running after them, only to have his mother look back and shake her head. Tsunami then let the police take them away, holding in his tears until he knew they wouldn't hear him. Both angry and depressed, he began to cry, his tears stopping in midair in front of him. Seeing this, he looked at it, confused and amazed. He then moved his hand near them only to have them move in the same direction. Having discovered this ability he began to practice it on daily basis, eventually mastering it. Not long after mastering his aquakinetic abilities, he discovered several thieves stealing from a jewelry store. all but one of the thieves attacked him, only to have him block each of their strikes. The one that didn't strike then walked up to him and told him that he had two options. He could join the thieves, or they would kill him. Not wanting to join their team at first, Tsunami attacked without warning, only to be countered and sent flying, nearly shattering the wall he hit. The lead thief then gave him another opportunity to join them. Having no other option, he agreed. He was then led to their base and inducted into a group of thieves entitled The Shadow Robbers.


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

I don;t think I've made a Sonic OC in years lol

I used to have one in particular, a Tenrec with wind powers or something. I think his backstory was pretty much the classic "Zero the Artifical hedgehog" backstory, but he had a more light hearted personality...

If I recall his design was shit XD


----------

